# 120 volt AC spotlight



## John Silver (Feb 1, 2007)

I have an observation tower on the top of my house and I'd like to illuminate out about 150 yards. I currently use a couple of battery powered 2,000,000 cp rechargable spotlights that work fine, but I'd like to change to spotlights that run solely off AC. I don't need batteries or portability, I'd just like to plug them in to a wall outlet and look around.

I've searched everywhere and can't find such a spotlight. Anyone know of one?


----------



## macforsale (Feb 1, 2007)

*


----------



## Illum (Feb 1, 2007)

Other than halogen worklights I dont know of any....wait

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200316187_200316187
400 watt metal halide work for you?


Make sure the line your tapping is fused

hmmm...
there are corded 1-2MCP spotlights, just buy one of those 120V to 12V converters, they're not that expensive...I bought one to use my car cellphone charger in the house


----------



## 65535 (Feb 1, 2007)

check out novak, they have some nice 14vDC 120VDC-12VDC and one is 140 watts. There are other too just look for a 12vDC transformer.


----------



## billhess (Feb 1, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/SEARCHLIGHTS-SEARCHLIGHT-OUTDOOR-SPOTLIGHTS-SPILLO_W0QQitemZ110084637959QQihZ001QQcategoryZ29944QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I own one of these it is 75% as bright as my anvss-1. it rotates and is nice. You can get one for 1500$.


----------



## 65535 (Feb 1, 2007)

you can setup an anvs for around $1000


----------



## billhess (Feb 1, 2007)

65535 said:


> you can setup an anvs for around $1000


 
I doubt it, light 600$, connectors 200$ power supply 250$, connectors for power supply 50$ mount 200$, actuator 100$, 30 hours of time 300$, misc wire and connectors and wire terminal 100$. You would be lucky if you get one done for less than 2,000 and that would be bare minimum. I have 3500$ in mine.


----------



## matrixshaman (Feb 1, 2007)

I'd probably get a nice 12 volt 20 amp or so regulated power supply as these have gotten very reasonable and have many uses (one here: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-PYRAMID-20-...ryZ48708QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem ) - some are around only $50 although this one was about $65 and then you've got a choice of many good vehicle headlights, spotlights or RV type searchlights. My RV has one of those motorized flood/spot switchable lights that can move all around via a little joystick and has either spot or flood. Not sure how much those cost alone but you've got a lot of choices if you've got 12 volts. At 20 amps you could run over 200 watts and that should definitely be able to reach out far enough.


----------



## IgNITEor (Feb 5, 2007)

billhess said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/SEARCHLIGHTS-SEARCHLIGHT-OUTDOOR-SPOTLIGHTS-SPILLO_W0QQitemZ110084637959QQihZ001QQcategoryZ29944QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I own one of these it is 75% as bright as my anvss-1. it rotates and is nice. You can get one for 1500$.


 
Nice to see another user of HMI. I've been keeping an eye on those Spillo units, with a shaky finger poised to click on Buy It Now! Have you checked out Osram's new line of SHARX HTI lamps? They've shortened the gap from 11 mm down to 7 mm on the 1200 watt lamps AND they're offering an 1800 watt version with the same arc length.


----------



## Scott Packard (Feb 5, 2007)

Around here I'd look in theatrical supply houses. I have an AC HID (non-theater) that's 4200K but it is more of a flood than a spot.


----------



## IgNITEor (Feb 10, 2007)

John Silver!
Not sure if you're checking yer' thread still.....
May have something for you to try atop The Tower. This is an affordable start in the right direction if you can fabricate a simple housing:

Q1000PAR64/VNSP 

It's 8" in diameter, runs on 120 Volts and will cover that 150 yards no problem!
Atlanta Light Bulbs has them priced at $30.00. At 1000 watts, it will produce some heat. Give it a look over, see if it's worthy of the project.


----------

